# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificar ACROPORAS

## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  

Gostava de saber o nomes destas acroporas....


obrigado

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Gostava de saber o nomes destas acroporas....
> 
> 
> obrigado
> 
> Abraços


Se bem que a foto esta em anexo, mas uma delas parece-me ser 

acropora hyacinthus

----------


## Ricardo Prata

juca

qual delas a da esquerda superior?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> juca
> 
> qual delas a da esquerda superior?


Correcto.
Parece-me ser rosa

----------

